# kde 3.1 beta1 en español

## rommelin

Hola a todos.

Alguien ha conseguido compilar el paquete del idioma español?

Yo no, me da errores de compilacion, en lineas referentes al kate.

Alguien lo ha conseguido? Lo pregunto porque si la respuesta es afirmativa, seguire intentandolo.

Un saludo

rommelin

----------

## Danielb

Yo lo he conseguido en uno de mis ordenadores (athlon xp), pero no en el otro (p4), al final compile para i686 e hice configure y make en el athlon y make install en el p4.

Creo que todavía tengo por ahí el archivo, así que si no lo consigues podría mandártelo (aunque son 8 megas).

----------

## rommelin

Hola danielb

Gracias por responder.

No se a que archivo te refieres. Si es el de las fuentes del kde-i18n-es lo tengo.Estoy intentando compilar a partir de ellos.

Una vez instale el paquete español en un kde que instale en una suse. En aquel momento tuve que compilar tb las fuentes pq no las habia en rpm, pero no tuve ningun problema.

Ahora lo he intentado de mil formas y nada de nada.

Lo he intentando con el metodo tradicional (configure make) y tb engañando al portage y metiendole el ebuild del kde-3.0.3. Pero no he conseguido nada.

Como flags yo tengo march=i686 -O3 -pipe

Tengo un ahtlon a 1ghz, pero como tengo el gcc 2.95 no puedo meterle march-athlon.

El error que me sale es el siguiente:

```
Making all in kate

make[4]: Entering directory `/descargas/KDE/kde-i18n-es/docs/kdebase/kate'

make[4]: Circular index.cache.bz2 <- index.cache.bz2 dependency dropped.

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/meinproc --check --cache index.cache.bz2 ./index.docbook

index.docbook:471: validity error: IDREF attribute linkend reference an unknown ID "katemdi"

^

index.docbook:471: validity error: IDREF attribute linkend reference an unknown ID "katemdi"

^

index.docbook:471: validity error: IDREF attribute linkend reference an unknown ID "katemdi"

^

index.docbook:471: validity error: IDREF attribute linkend reference an unknown ID "katemdi"

^

index.docbook:471: validity error: IDREF attribute linkend reference an unknown ID "katemdi"

^

index.docbook:471: validity error: IDREF attribute linkend reference an unknown ID "katepart-navigation"

^

index.docbook:471: validity error: IDREF attribute linkend reference an unknown ID "config-dialog-general-sync_konsole"

^

make[4]: *** [index.cache.bz2] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/descargas/KDE/kde-i18n-es/docs/kdebase/kate'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/descargas/KDE/kde-i18n-es/docs/kdebase'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/descargas/KDE/kde-i18n-es/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/descargas/KDE/kde-i18n-es'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

A ver si te suena de algo  :Wink: 

Un saludo

rommelin

----------

## Danielb

Me refiero al archivo que tiene las fuentes compiladas y esperando a hacer un make install con el que conseguí instalar en el p4, aunque está compilado con gcc 3.2. Lo que te decía es que si te sigue dando errores podría mandarte este archivo y con descomprimirlo y hacer make install te tendría que funcionar. 

El error es el mismo que me daba a mí, parece que hay referencias a id's que no encuentra en el archivo index.docbook, prueba a descomprimir el archivo otra vez y mira a ver si cuela, a mí me coló.

----------

## UNIX4ALL

Yo lo arregle suprimiendo en el Makefile las referencias al kate, el Makefile de los sources  :Smile: .

Saludos

----------

## rommelin

Que makefile de todos?  :Wink: 

Gracias por responder a los 2.

Lo de descomprimir de nuevo ya lo probe varias veces.

Tambien quise hacer lo que dices, Unix4all, pero hay tantos makefiles, y tantas referencias a cosas del kate que no sabia realmente en cual hacerlo.

Me puedes especificar en cual de todos?

Gracias

rommelin

P.D: Valeee. Soy muy torpe.  :Wink: 

No tenia mas que mirar en el log de error para ver en cual de todos tenia que tocar. Estoy compilando ahora mismo y por ahora no ha fallado. Solo he tenido que sustituir la palabra kate de la variable SUBDIRS

P.D2: Bien, instalado el paquete en español. Parece que sin problemas, slavo que al arrancar el KDE ya se me ha reiniciado el entorno 2 veces. Una vez arrancado el KDE, sin problemas.

----------

## Pep

Con la Beta 2 no he tenido problemas.

Te bajas el tar de los servidores de KDE, lo descomprimes y con 

```
./configure --prefix=/usr/kde/3.1

make

make install 
```

se instala sin ningún error.

----------

## rommelin

A mi tambien se me ha compilado sin problemas la beta2.

Solo tuve el problema con la beta1.

Un saludo

rommelin

----------

## Pep

Ups!!!! me había olvidado que con la Beta 1 no había instalado la traducción al español

----------

